# ID Please Rhom?



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

This Piranha is about 3 inches and was sold as a rhom.
View attachment 85107


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

S. Sanchezi


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

I knew it. When I first got this little guy there was no question, Rhom. But now a month or so has past and he has started to show more color and his overall look is different. He is very aggressive and not shy at all. So?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

s.sanchezi


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Allteeth said:


> I knew it. When I first got this little guy there was no question, Rhom. But now a month or so has past and he has started to show more color and his overall look is different. He is very aggressive and not shy at all. So?


Thats a sanchezi through and through. A mirror image of my sanchezi when she was younger. Very nice fish!









Jay


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. sanchezi IMO


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

rhom!!!not is sanchezi


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

dweizoro said:


> rhom!!!not is sanchezi


Mmmmm, yeah whatever!









Let's wait and see what Frank, Jonas or GG says, shall we!


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

it kind of looks like a sanchezi but i dont think it is a sanchezi. a very clear picture would help


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Here are 2 pics of my sanchezi at 3"


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

sanchezi


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree that's most likely an S. sanchezi - nice fish


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

It is a sanchezi, notice the v-shaped tail fin and clear edge on it. A rhom has a black band on the end of the tail fin.


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

Just a couple more pics...
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b241/Allteeth/DSC00169.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b241/Allteeth/DSC00166.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b241/Allteeth/DSC00170.jpg


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

sorry.... this is sanchezi


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

No prob. Best personality of all my piranha. Great fish. I will be keeping him. Back on the hunt for another small Rhom, though. Thanks guys.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Allteeth said:


> No prob. Best personality of all my piranha. Great fish. I will be keeping him. Back on the hunt for another small Rhom, though. Thanks guys.


My sanchezi is incredible! I would never give her up for anything. She is active, personable, tempremental, aggressive, shy, all in one gorgeous gift package.

I think people underestimate/undervalue sanchezis as they are not as rare as mannys or altuvies etc... what a pity!!!

Anyway its a sweet fish! Also I am certain that most people who keep sanchezis will tell you how incredible and active they are!









Jay


----------

